# 700x28 cross tires



## Thebrann

I plan on running a few cross events this season and since I'm a noob to the sport, I'm just going to run my road bike.

700x30s aren't going to work for me as they rub my fork and chainstays. 

Does anybody know of or run themselves some 700x28s?

It looks like there are no options as far as "real" cross tires, but I was thinking

Vittoria Radonneur Cross
Conti Top Contact
Kenda Karve

Anyone have experience with doing what I'm going to do and could share some of their knowledge of crossworthy 700x28 tires?

Thanks!


----------



## ms6073

World Class Cycles offer FMB tubulars in 700x28 but you are right most are 30-33mm wide. As for the road bike for cross racing, I suspect if the weather turns foul, well that is simply not going to be a good time with a road frame and would suggest you consider building up a budget cross bike because this is definitely an addictive form of racing.


----------



## Thebrann

Yeah, I wanted to get a few races in before I committed to the sport in buying a new bike. 

I'm banking on a dry fall and early winter here in Denver so I don't have a mud issue. 

Thanks for the quick reply, though. I am running clinchers, by the way.


----------



## JohnStonebarger

Do you have a mountain bike? Or access to one? That might be a better option than your road bike.

Alternately... any good shops in town? What about a "test riding" for a race or two?


----------



## Thebrann

I do but because of its weight, I would only take it if I KNEW that there was going to be substantial mud.

Test rides are out. My frame size is a 64. Nobody stocks 64.

Anyone else? 700x28c tires for dry cyclocross?


----------



## limba

Maybe a Conti. 700x30 Speed? Conti. tires are smaller than a same size Michelin so *maybe* it would fit?


----------



## ms6073

Thebrann said:


> I'm banking on a dry fall and early winter here in Denver so I don't have a mud issue.


Ah, so how about calling Boulder Cyclesport to see what they suggest?


----------



## beaker

*cheapo kendas*

Kenda's K181 (I think that is the number) is nominally listed at 37c but once mounted on a ~20mm rim it measures out to more like a 28-30. Yeah, I was more than a little disappointed to find that out with the set I bought.... Still, I rode them for a while and they worked OK for me.

They are usually listed pretty cheap (less than $20 tire) so would seem to keep to the budget minded aspect of this.


----------



## Thebrann

Do you mean the K161? I did a search for them and found a 700x35. The width isn't what's rubbing - it's the height of the tire (the Kendas I tried were ~32 mm off the rim) and the top was rubbing.


----------



## Scott B

They are no longer made but you might be able to scare up a pair of 700x28 Vredestein Campos which were VERY narrow. If a 700x28 Conti Gatorskin will fit a Campo will fit.


----------



## Handbrake

On my previous wheels I rode Vittoria Radonneur Cross tires often and liked them in dry conditions. The rear wheel tended to slip if I got into it too hard, but other than that they were solid.

I gave gatorskins all weather in the same size a go, and hated them. Didn't try any of the others on your list.


----------



## kc929

I have a set of Kenda Small Block Eights 32x700c and they measure about 28mm on a 19.5mm rim. Great tread pattern for dry/hard/fast, but too narrow/not enough volume for trail riding/roots/rocks.


----------



## chocostove

There's not really a lot of choices for 28-30 cross tires. I've looked. For what you are asking I'd say maybe check out the kenda k879 kwick. It's not listed on their site but it's easily found online. They have a flat file tread. Something like the small block eight is never gonna fit if it's already rubbing.


----------



## Thebrann

Thanks for the info on the Radonneurs! That is likely my backup plan (that or the Karvs)

I have some kwick 700x30 kevlar bead tires. They are about 1mm too tall. I am going to shim my front and rear skewers and see if that works for me. Failing that, I'm going to file the tread down a bit - the tires were cheap so getting 1/2 the wear out of them is no big deal.

Do either of these sound like a really really BAD idea? Shimming my skewers might sound dangerous at first BUT it is only 2mm. Has anyone tried that? Essentially it would be making my skewers ride 2mm down from its normal seating. I have checked and I have clearance to seemingly do this safely! I would have to adjust my brakes and down 2mm (which I can do).

Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## d2p

Go ride around on some trails & grass on a 25 or 28 road tire to just try it. If you have any real interest in doing it you are going to need to get a frame with more clearance. Don’t waste money on tires with very little clearance just to get a little tread. You'll just get frustrated and end up with a bad compromise. There are lots of options for a more suitable frame without spending $$$. Shimming sounds like a bad idea. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra

Anyone has real measurements for Vittoria XN?

I have the Vittoria Randonneur in 32mm and their real width on the rim is 28mm. They're tall, though.


----------



## danwerle

There are a couple of options you may want to consider:

- http://panaracer.com/cx.php: the Panaracer Crossblaster is a tire that I currently am using for grass track applications and am really happy with. It lists at 31 mm; however, I would be surprised if it was actually larger than a 27. If you have a 64 frame size, I suspect that you weigh over 180 lbs, so you'll have to run the pressures a bit higher (I'd guess the low 40s), but you may be able to at least give the sport a try. They are a bit expensive (around $50 per tire); however, I suspect deals can be had with a little investigation

- http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/cyclocross/cx_pro: Schwalbe's CX Pro lists at 30 mm; however, it, too, is about 26. I ran this for years as a grass track tire. It is really durable and fun to ride. It is a little less expensive than the Crossblaster and you'll probably have to run your pressures even higher than the Crossblaster. 

Between these two, I prefer the Crossblaster; however, my suspicion is that the CX Pro is narrower, if the clearance is the main issue. You may want to check before purchasing, as the knobs on the CX Pro are taller, which may prohibit the tire from safely fitting.

Best of luck. I hope you enjoy the sport!


----------



## jrm

*The 700 x 30 Michelin Mud 2s*

run small measuring about 28c.


----------



## Thebrann

Is that width or height off the rim?


----------



## Thebrann

If Anyone is following this thread, I got some Kenda Karvs. They are a somewhat slick somewhat nobbly urban tire. I am getting them dirty tomorrow morning. I'll update with how the ride. They measure just under 28 wide and only about 26 off the rim.


----------



## arctic hawk

Had a set of Randonneur Cross Pro. They were made so tight that it involved lots of major league cursing to get the tire on & eventually off the rim. On the other hand, never suffered a flat either.


----------



## Thebrann

I ran the Kenda Karvs this morning for a few miles on the dirt and a few miles on the pavement. Due to the mix, I was running the front at 90 and the rear at 94.

On dry dirt, dry grass, wet grass, dirt hills, sand, they perform better than expected and are surprisingly grippy! I was very pleased with them particularly in sand, as I thought that would be REALLY bad. They floated nicely. Cornering was a little dodgy and slippy but that is to be expected, I guess

They are fast on pavement. However, when wet, they are DICEY in the corners on pavement. VERY dicey. 

These will be pretty fun tires for winter commutes and my first few CX races (I hope). I can't wait to get the out again! It was cool to have grass in my road bike's drivetrain and a thin layer of dirt over the whole lot!


----------



## wtfbbq

Thebrann said:


> I ran the Kenda Karvs this morning for a few miles on the dirt and a few miles on the pavement. Due to the mix, I was running the front at 90 and the rear at 94


See how far down you can dial the pressure.

For reference, I ride my tires about 35lbs on the training clinchers and I weigh about 180.


----------

